# Rattlesnakes, Avoiding Roads, Become Inbred



## News Bot (Apr 30, 2010)

*Published On:* 30-Apr-10 01:12 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jessica Marshall

Why did the rattlesnake cross the road? It didn't, and that's a problem, say conservationists.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Boondocker (Apr 30, 2010)

News Bot said:


> *Published On:* 30-Apr-10 01:12 AM
> *Source:* Discovery News
> *Author:* Jessica Marshall
> 
> ...


 
Interesting, though regards the 'gist', 



> "This may be leading to isolated, inbred populations, which are more vulnerable to disease"


 
dissimilarity actually makes a species as a whole, less vulnerable. Look at the adaptive divergence of Pseudomonas fluorescens, for example.


----------



## snakelady-viper (Apr 30, 2010)

May be they have killed all the rattle snakes on the other side of the road in the rattle snake round-up


----------



## Nagraj (Apr 30, 2010)

Boondocker said:


> Dissimilarity actually makes a species as a whole, less vulnerable. Look at the adaptive divergence of Pseudomonas fluorescens, for example.


 
A bacteria is probably not an appropriate comparison. This is more appropriate.

ScienceDirect - Biological Conservation : Inbreeding depression in an isolated population of adders Vipera berus


----------

